# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  دعوة الى التعلم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم  /مساءكم 
بالانوار المحمديه..
*قد تبدو غريبة الدعوة إلى التعلّم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه أو المصابين بعاهات، فالعادة جرت أن يتعلّم هؤلاء من الأصحّاء الأسوياء، لا أن يتعلّم هؤلاء منهم.
في الحقيقة أنّ مدرسة الحياة تعلّمنا درساً كبيراً وهو أن كل شيء في هذه الحياة يمكن أن يكون (معلّماً) و (متعلّماً) في نفس الوقت.
إنّ الذي بترت ساقه فتكيّف مع الحالة الجديدة وكأنه ولد بساق واحدة .. يعلّمني درساً بليغاً أنا صاحب الساقين والقدمين السالمتين.
والذي يعمل بيد واحدة، وينظر بعين واحدة، بل حتى الأعمى يعلّمني بدقته في تشخيص وتثبيت موضع قدمه درساً في تحرّي الدقة في حياتي.
فلقد قيل لأحد الحكماء: ممّن تعلّمت الحكمة؟ فقال: من العميان! فقيل له! وكيف؟ قال: لأنّ الأعمى لا يقدّم رجلاً ولا يؤخّر اُخرى حتى يتبيّن موضع قدمه!!
وحين نقرأ سيرة العمياء الصمّاء (هيلين كيلر) وكيف تغلّبت على مصاعب الصمّ والبكم، ونقرأ عن قصص الذين حوّلوا عاهاتهم إلى عوامل دفع وتحريك لعطاءات قد يعجز عنها بعض الأسوياء. 
نتعلّم دروس الصبر والمثابرة والتصميم والهمّة العالية.
إذاً في كل شيء، وفي كل ظاهرة، مادة للدرس ..
**فما أكثر المعلّمين .. وما أقل المتعلّمين!!
*
م/ن
*وانتم احبتي..*
 ماذا تعلمتم من هذا القسم وهذه المواضيع ..؟وهل تهدف الى شي محددام انها فقط لقراءة معلومات لااكثر..؟
عطرحروفكم تستنشقه صفحتي وكأنها حديقة زهور فواحه..

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا غناتي

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووووووا غناتي



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
ومشكوووره ع تعطيرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتي بخيييييير

----------


## علي pt

> *إذاً في كل شيء، وفي كل ظاهرة، مادة للدرس ..*
> *فما أكثر المعلّمين .. وما أقل المتعلّمين!!*



 
*موضوع رائع كروعة صاحبته ،،،*
*وكالعادة اتحافنا بكل موضوع مميز*
*وبالتأكيد أخذ درس أو عبرة منه ...* 
*فلا توجد كلمة لاتحث على التدبر فيها وأخذ العبرة منها* 
*ولكن أين نحن من هذا !!* 

*سلمت يداك أختي أم حمزة*
*وجعلكم الله ذخراً لنا* 
*بانتظار جديدكم دوما*
*وتقبلو تحيات*
*أخوكم علي*

----------


## فرح

> *موضوع رائع كروعة صاحبته ،،،*
> 
> *وكالعادة اتحافنا بكل موضوع مميز*
> *وبالتأكيد أخذ درس أو عبرة منه ...* 
> *فلا توجد كلمة لاتحث على التدبر فيها وأخذ العبرة منها* 
> *ولكن أين نحن من هذا !!*
> *كلامك 100%*
> *الانسان في غفله*  
> 
> ...



 يسلم قلبك اخوووي عـــــلي
ومشكووور ع روووعة تواااصلك 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاعدمنا اطلالتك الممــــــــيزه
دمت خيي بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## نبراس،،،

الانسان السوي يدرك ان الاراده تصنع المستحييل ولكن 
بما ان الانسان السوي ليس عاجزا عن تحقييق اكثر الاموور
 التي يريدهاا فهو كثيرا ما يغفل او يتغااف فيوهم نفسه ان
بعض الاموور تصعب عليه دون حتى ان يحااول تحقيقهاا 
ولكن هذه الفئه علمتناا كيف ان الارااده تصنع المعجزاات فهذا 
معااق يشكل بإرادته اروع لوحاات الرسم وهذا يعمل رغم فقد كلتى يديه 
وكثيرة هي الامثله لدى هذه الفئه الجباره التي تجعل الانسان السوي يخجل من نفسه 
عندماا يقوول انا غير قادر او ان الامر الفلاني صعب وهو لم يفكر ان يحااول انجااز شيء
تعلمت منهم ان الامل والاراده هي من تجعل الانسان إنسان 
تعلمت منهم رقة القلب والبساطه في العيش
 ساذكر موقف صادفته عندما كنت في حرم اليسده المعصومه 
 وهو عندما كنت خاارجا دات يوم من الحرم  رأيت فتااة في عمر الزهوور وهي تدفع بكرسيهاا 
لتدخل الحرم ولكنهاا تلاقي بعض الصعووبه فأثر هذا الموقف في نفسي كثيرا فهممت لمساعدتهاا 
ولكنني توقفت فكيف لي وانا شاب ان ادفع لها الكرسي في الاثناا استطااعت ان تدخل للحرم 
وبعد عدت ايام كنت اسير في احد الشواارع البعيد نسبيا من الحرم
 فرأيت نفس الفتااه وهي تُسير كرسيهاا ويدااهاا ملفوفتاان بسبب كثرة دفع الكرسي
 وكانت بلا اشكاال متوجهه للسيدة المعصوومه
 بوجه مشرق متفاائل للحياة بالرغم مما تعانيه من مشقه ولكن فقط لتصل لما تريد 
متحملة   كل الاعبااء وكل الالم فقط لتعييش حياة سعيده   
اخييرا اعتذر للاطااله كما اشكرك *فرح* لاتااحت لنا هذه الفرصه للتعبير عما في انفسناا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق داائما

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ماذا تعلمتم من هذا القسم وهذه المواضيع ..؟وهل تهدف الى شي محددام انها فقط لقراءة معلومات لااكثر..؟ 
> نعم تعلمت من حياتهم وكيف لم تسيطر عليهم الدنيا كيف أستطاعوا أن يكون الأفضل كيف جرفتهم الحياة وظلوا صامدين إلى أن خر قواها ماتسما بالحياة فضل شموخهم وسيظل إلى أن ينتهي المطاف بما يحملوه من ثقة بالنفس و أمل بالحياة فلا عيب أن نتعلم من مناهلهم فكيف لي لاأستفيد وأنا أقراء عنهم في هذا القسم فقراءتي لحياتهم درس لبد أن أتعلمه لبد لبد لبد ...
> 
> وشكرآ .







*يسلموااااااااااا أخلتي فرح على صغر الموضوع إلا أنه يحمل الكثير من الأشياء المفيد أشكركِ على الطرح الجميل*

----------


## فرح

> الانسان السوي يدرك ان الاراده تصنع المستحييل ولكن 
> بما ان الانسان السوي ليس عاجزا عن تحقييق اكثر الاموور
> التي يريدهاا فهو كثيرا ما يغفل او يتغااف فيوهم نفسه ان
> بعض الاموور تصعب عليه دون حتى ان يحااول تحقيقهاا 
> ولكن هذه الفئه علمتناا كيف ان الارااده تصنع المعجزاات فهذا 
> معااق يشكل بإرادته اروع لوحاات الرسم وهذا يعمل رغم فقد كلتى يديه 
> وكثيرة هي الامثله لدى هذه الفئه الجباره التي تجعل الانسان السوي يخجل من نفسه 
> عندماا يقوول انا غير قادر او ان الامر الفلاني صعب وهو لم يفكر ان يحااول انجااز شيء
> تعلمت منهم ان الامل والاراده هي من تجعل الانسان إنسان 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي نـــــبراااس،،
والشكر موصووول لك ولروووعة تواااجدك الغااالي 
مدااااخله رااائعه خيي ..
من القلب اشكرك ويسعدني دااائما نووور حروووفكم واضااائتها بصفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاعدمنا هالاطلاله الممـــــــــيزه
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> [/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *يسلموااااااااااا أخلتي فرح على صغر الموضوع إلا أنه يحمل الكثير من الأشياء المفيد أشكركِ على الطرح الجميل*



يسلمك ويحفظك المولى 
اخووي ابوعــــــلي 
حضووورنعتز به لاحرمنا تواااصلك المتألق 
نعم نتعلم منهم الكثييير ..ربي يوفقهم 
يعطيك العااافيه خيي 
 دوووم ننتظر هاالطله البهيه
دمت بخيييييير

----------

